# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Cration d'une horloge

## salserooo

bonjour, quelqu'un sait il comment raliser une horloge avec affichage des heures des minutes et des secondes en vhdl avec compteur 8bits? ::?:

----------


## gorgonite

> bonjour, quelqu'un sait il comment raliser une horloge avec affichage des heures des minutes et des secondes en vhdl avec compteur 8bits?



a priori oui... mais on est pas l pour faire tes devoirs  :;): 

montres nous ce que tu as commenc  faire, et on t'aidera srement plus volontiers  :;):

----------

